# Windbreakers/Warmth



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

We'll be out on the water a little early this year (or at least, I hope to be), and I'd like to stay out until at least early November. That means my wife will need a jacket that can handle temps in the 30's to 40's, plus wind and possibly rain. I'd really like to find something that has multiple layers, so she can add/remove layers as needed. My wife is (barely) "plus size" and she is well endowed. So, finding a jacket that fits, and is comfortable, and meets the other requirements, is difficult. Does anyone have any recommendations for comfortable, multi-layer jackets? Are we better off just getting a foul weather shell and a separate fleece for under it? 

We don't have any West Marines close by (well, there's one about 45 minutes away, but it is TINY and the selection is horrible), so just going and trying something on isn't really that easy. We do have an REI in our area (also not exactly close, but not as far as West Marine), and I'm thinking it may be worth us heading over there to check out the selection. Any other ideas are appreciated!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

You sholuld have both. A good set of foulies which breathe as well as differnt wieght water resistant jackets. Layering is way to go. For the wind jackets I would say you can get anywhere, Krei, LL bean, Hewlly Hansem, or even Dicks sporting goods.

For the foulies ( and boots) I would say go get them fitted as every size is different. The best prices for these are usually at the Annapoilis or other boats shows. So if you can wait till Oct...do it. Youll know more what you need then.

BTW most NJ marinas require pull out on Oct 1.

Dave


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

We sail from May 1st to Dec 1st here in Maine. What makes a huge difference is a full enclosure. We used to make fun of the IPs and Hunters with the full enclosures in the summer but now we have found a great use for ours. It converts to a screen enclosure in the summers and keeps the bugs out. The screens also provide just the right amount of privacy and keeps some wind and moisture out so we do not usually use the glass until October.

We have full foulies and they are so uncomfortable, they rarely get used. More often we use our layers of wool undergarments, fleece and breathable shells. Fingers and toes can get cold easily if you do not have proper protection there. Turtle Fur for the neck and a good wool watch cap for the head. I have trouble with wool hats so I usually use a good quality fleece hat.

We buy most of our outdoor clothing at EMS.

We also have a 12v driven hydronic diesel furnace so getting warmed up is quite easy.

Where in western suburbs are you? I grew up in Ambler.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Tim, I'm right near your old stomping grounds. I'm in North Wales.

What is EMS?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

a standard Gill jacket with a zip out liner, fleece jacket, 'hoodie' type sweatshirt, t shirt for the upper - layer as needed.
swim trunks, sweat pants, blue jeans, rain pants for the bottom. 
That pretty much covers every thing but shoes, hats and gloves. 
I don't think you really need 'marine' stuff, but if you think you do break out your savings account. 

And a full enclosure with screen inserts, a 1 lb propane bulb with a 1500 btu heater on it.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Dave,
Thanks for the suggestions. There's an Eddie Bauer in the mall near us, so we may try there and Dicks. If she can't find anything at those stores, then we'll probably head to REI.

I asked the marina owner about haul-outs; he said that he schedules them at the customer/owner's request. He starts hauling in early October, but he doesn't rush it and is glad for the folks who want to hang out a bit because it lets him haul at his own pace. So, I'm only happy to oblige!


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Chuck, I didn't see a Gill with zip-out liner. That's what I was looking for.

I don't need "marine," but do want something that is designed for movement, not just looking pretty. If I get knocked out by the boom, I'd like her to be able to at least be able to move her arms freely to wave down passing boaters!


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

jimgo said:


> Tim, I'm right near your old stomping grounds. I'm in North Wales.
> 
> What is EMS?


Then you buy your water from my brother. He and his wife work for NW Water.

Eastern Mountain Sports. I think the closest one is in Collegeville.

Eastern Mountain Sports - Store Locator


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I was from the western Philly burbs also ( Bryn Mawr) and used yo go up to Blue Bell and Willow Grove a lot in high school. Nice area,

EB will work.

Thats great he will let you haul later....Last out= first in and you wont get blocked by anyone.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Tim, thanks for the link. According to their site, there's an EMS in Warrenton, which is even closer than Collegeville. I'll add that to the ever-expanding list of places to try. 

Thanks everyone - I was really frustrated yesterday. We were driving back from New York City and I called a West Marine that was on the way, and they said that they didn't have anything in stock. We tried a few outlet stores (saw some decent stuff for men at Nautica and Tommy Hillfiger), but didn't have any luck, and I wasn't sure where else to look.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

WM has a descent looking jacket with a high visibility hood for around $100. I bought my lovely bride a very nice Henry Lloyd for $39 (usually over $100) from BoatersWorld. 

If you're a casual cruiser, I'd suggest a lightweight set and layer the inside with fleece and sweaters. I'd also keep a heavy set of foulies on board for when it's really nasty. We have our ski parkas on board thru May and from early September on. The latest we've sailed is November 14th. To put that in perspective, this is Maine and I have to go in to mid thigh to launch . . . and I don't own waders.


----------



## sixdaytk (Jan 4, 2013)

You can save some money by shopping REI vs the clothing made for sailing. After blown out knees and etc forced me out of the mountains (skiing) I adapted my clothing for sailing. A good midweight synthetic base layer, polar fleece mid layer, and a breathable outer layer can be had for less than the cost of an expensive Gill outer shell. And still be very functional.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm relatively new to sailing, but I'm a year-round bicyclist in Minneapolis and I've found that my cold-weather cycling gear works out well for sailing. Breathable, layerable, lightweight, and made for movement. REI or your local cycle shop could help you out.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

In Canada we have Mark's Work Warehouse, and Workwear World... they often have pretty decent foul weather sets for far less than Gill/Gull/HH prices.. and unless extended offshore trips are planned I think these are cost effective.

Everything leaks eventually - these sets cost around $150, often on sale for less.. do the math...

When Mustang first came out with their 'cruiser suits' ( non-survival 'overalls') we all bought them, they provided insulation, floatation all in one.. but soon found them to be too restrictive, often too warm (esp when actually 'doing' anything) and it was either 'all or nothing'. We went to layers, pants and jacket with the ability to adjust on the fly to the conditions.. esp racing, for the beat you needed more, but it was quickly too much on the runs. Those suits became personal suanas.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

The REI eVent house branded rain jacket is nicely made and does come in larger women's sizes than most jackets. I've worn one most of the times that I've been on the water this fall/winter:
REI Kimtah Rain Jacket - Women's - Free Shipping at REI.com

They come on sale a few times a year and then are in the $150 range (about 25-30% off).


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm wondering myself the difference between a pieced together foul weather outfit from REI and actual marine foul weather gear. I'm thinking it's only in the logo. I just got a Icebreaker(sportwool) base layer, a marmot zip up jacket and matching lime green(for high visibility) marmot rain jacket for my foulies and I don't think a marine brand would be better, maybe not even as good.

Cheaper though. You can piece together a pretty spendy outfit at REI.

At Dick's there are some good quality North Face or Columbia rain jackets and pants at about 60 dollars a piece. With a good jacket underneath I think you'd be well served.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

"Marine" foul weather gear has patches and reinforcement in different areas. For instance the butt on my foul weather pants is reinforced and has a coarser weave cloth that won't slip on seats too easily. They are cut higher in the waist, so my jacket overlaps by quite a bit. They are insulated a bit like ski pants, but not so much to make them too warm. They breath pretty well and are waterproof. They weren't that expensive, I think they cost me $100. The features are worth it compared to cheaper non-breathable rain pants like the Columbia ones you've mentioned.

I use jackets that I already have (living in Seattle means that I have a large supply of good waterproof jackets), but found it useful to buy proper foul weather pants.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Alex W said:


> "Marine" foul weather gear has patches and reinforcement in different areas. For instance the butt on my foul weather pants is reinforced and has a coarser weave cloth that won't slip on seats too easily. They are cut higher in the waist, so my jacket overlaps by quite a bit. They are insulated a bit like ski pants, but not so much to make them too warm. They breath pretty well and are waterproof.


They sound exactly like snowboard pants. Snowboard pants are reinforced in the butt for when you are sitting in the snow putting on your boots/bindings.

reinforced at the knee

cut higher at the waist mostly, so snow wont get up your jacket and down your pants.

alot of them aren't that warm, they are made to be worn in spring temps or with a base layer.

waterproof and breatheable.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

They are like snowboard pants, and I have sailed a lot in my snowboard pants. One difference is that the cuffs aren't so huge because you don't need to fit them over snowboard boots. I do trip on my snowboard pants pretty easily when I'm wearing them with normal or sailing shoes.

The pricing isn't that different, so if you don't already have snowboard pants I'm not sure that you'll find those for much cheaper than sailing pants.


----------



## flandria (Jul 31, 2012)

Skiers are out in cold weather all the time and stay warm... Why not be inspired by them? Or mountain climbers? It gives you a different perspective for essentially the same problem.... And, having the interior space of a boat, you can comfortably shed or add layers that you take along, just in case...


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Alex W said:


> They are like snowboard pants, and I have sailed a lot in my snowboard pants. One difference is that the cuffs aren't so huge because you don't need to fit them over snowboard boots. I do trip on my snowboard pants pretty easily when I'm wearing them with normal or sailing shoes.
> 
> The pricing isn't that different, so if you don't already have snowboard pants I'm not sure that you'll find those for much cheaper than sailing pants.


I have snowboard pants, yay! But yeah, it looks like for the price, you mise well get proper sailing gear. not everyone has a closet full of North Face, and I was looking at foul weather gear. You can get it pretty cheap online at least.


----------

